# Relocating from SA to UK/Australia - Help please



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi guys/girls,

I have just completed my Diploma in IT - Business Analysis with UNISA. I'm 24 (almost 25) with good IT experience from IT Technician, Site Manager, Field Engineer and currently I'm doing VB. net Development, DBA and Reports. 

I think I have a good CV and I know I can still learn a lot more in IT. I have a fiance (we have been together for about 5 years now.) She's also busy with her diploma but she will only finish end of next year.

I would like to go to the UK/Australia. My nephew is in Australia and he has citizenship in the UK as well but I don't actually know him so I don't know if he would sign as a sponsor.

I would like to have a job in UK/Australia and let them sponsor me because the Visa doesn't take that long then (Or so it says on the internet  )

I have a good few thousand rand saved up in my Pension which I'll use for things like airline tickets and so on. 

But can anyone give me some tips on how to immigrate please. 

Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

RenVilo said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> I have just completed my Diploma in IT - Business Analysis with UNISA. I'm 24 (almost 25) with good IT experience from IT Technician, Site Manager, Field Engineer and currently I'm doing VB. net Development, DBA and Reports.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do is to see a agent who can give you the low-down. Both countries will have work for you but it is hard to be sponsored from abroad. Most of the agents will do the first bit for nothing (if not, don't use them).

Both counties also will allow you to get a working/holiday visa BUT that will not allow you to work in your field of expertise. (BUT - This will give you the opportunity to get sponsored and nobody will know anyway)

PS As for Australian, due to your age apply before you are 25 if possible... as you get LOADS of points.

Good luck - You're doing the right thing.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool tx man. 

Yea think I have an idea on what to do but I would just like to know that I have a job on the other side


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

RenVilo said:


> Cool tx man.
> 
> Yea think I have an idea on what to do but I would just like to know that I have a job on the other side


Don't worry about that.... You WILL get work, you're young and have time to enjoy the world a little. You will soon realise that money is not that important in Europe (less so in Australia) as the basics are covered (eg free Medical etc etc)


----------

